# Using Apple Cider Vinegar for flea repellant



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking about using ACV and water in a spray bottle to spray on Lily when I brush her. I understand this is supposed to aid in repelling fleas. Is it OK to use this even if she is currently using a topical flea/tick treatment? I thought it would be a substitute for using a grooming spray.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am just learning about fleas and ticks having just moved to a hotbed  I understand that putting it in the water will help as well we have been discussing this at length in my group .. Lots of natural stuff out there.. I am using chemical for now Until I can research what really works But for now I am putting the ACV in the water


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been putting ACV in Molly's water to help with tearing, but now rhat you mention it, I haven't put any Advantage on her in 3 months and she has no fleas....I thought it was because it was winter, but the weather has been warm for weeks now.......I wonder?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've heard of that, and one if my customers has had it work by putting it in her dogs' water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula gets ACV in her morning raw meal & in her drinking water. She has for 2 months. 
No fleas here but have found 5 ticks on her already this season. Finding one every other day basically. 
I check her daily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I've been putting ACV in Molly's water to help with tearing, but now rhat you mention it, I haven't put any Advantage on her in 3 months and she has no fleas....I thought it was because it was winter, but the weather has been warm for weeks now.......I wonder?


I am doing this as well so fingers crossed


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

ACV is great and my vet for Jake when he originally was switched to raw, suggested a few drops in his water just for health, generally. Never heard of it for fleas.

I have, however, been told by a holistic vet to use a concoction as follows:

Get about a dozen lemons, and slice them and put them in a pot. Add just enough water to cover them and slow boil, until very thick (adding water if needed); cool, strain and pour the strained liquid into a spray bottle and keep in the refrigerator. Spray dog whenever dog goes outside. Mind you, this will be very strong lemon since the peel also cooked down, but it definitely keeps the fleas and mosquitos away.....and, if the dog licks it, no worries! I use it every summer for my poodle.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

liljaker said:


> I have, however, been told by a holistic vet to use a concoction as follows:
> 
> Get about a dozen lemons, and slice them and put them in a pot. Add just enough water to cover them and slow boil, until very thick (adding water if needed); cool, strain and pour the strained liquid into a spray bottle and keep in the refrigerator. Spray dog whenever dog goes outside. Mind you, this will be very strong lemon since the peel also cooked down, but it definitely keeps the fleas and mosquitos away.....and, if the dog licks it, no worries! I use it every summer for my poodle.


Great tip, but...
Wouldn't this bleach a colored Poodle's hair?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Doubt lemon juice would do anything to the coat. I have done it for years initially with a black poodle and now Sunny, who is cream. It works. Here is a recent article which states you can actually sponge it -- actually the spray, which I keep in the refrigerator, does its job and cools the pup, too on a hot summer day.

How Often Should You Apply Lemon Juice to Repel Fleas? | eHow.com


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have an article they extracts the lemon juice and you put much like advatix.. I will look for it . Here is one that I had shared to me .
Yay!! It's Spring!! Time to get ready for Mosquito invasions. ;-) Here's an easy & pleasant repellent recipe you can make at home: 

Combine in a 16 oz bottle:
15 drops lavender oil
3-4 Tbsp of vanilla extract
1/4 Cup lemon juice. 
Fill bottle with water. 
Shake.

Ready to use. Make some extra to gift to your neighbors, family & friends. (Trust me.. it'll be appreciated!)


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I have an article they extracts the lemon juice and you put much like advatix.. I will look for it . Here is one that I had shared to me .
> Yay!! It's Spring!! Time to get ready for Mosquito invasions. ;-) Here's an easy & pleasant repellent recipe you can make at home:
> 
> Combine in a 16 oz bottle:
> ...


Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

bigredpoodle said:


> Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com


Ok thanks. 
I ordered this & will pick up the Alzoo on Sunday. 

Will report back after implementing War Against Ticks & Fleas, Phase 1. 

Thanks, All!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info and additional recipes.
So it seems that it's OK to use these along with topical flea/tick treatment. 
I plan to pick up some ingredients this weekend to make a spray for Lily. 
LauraRose, good thinking with the lemon juice lightening hair - I remember girls used to put lemon juice in their hair when then went to the beach when I was in high school. Maybe I can give Lily highlights


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> LauraRose, good thinking with the lemon juice lightening hair - I remember girls used to put lemon juice in their hair when then went to the beach when I was in high school. Maybe I can give Lily highlights


I used to put it in my hair as a preteen & lay in the sun. Lightened mine from dark brown to honey colored light brown/dark blonde. Vegas sun & lemons. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

We use it (1/2 cup per qt.) as a rinse after baths for our standard with SA. This really gets the soap out fast. You can feel the difference with your hands immediately after rinsing. 

David


----------

